# BBQ Thread



## jackblack21 (Apr 29, 2008)

so who here is a grill master


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jackblack21 said:


> so who here is a grill master


I'm a master...of something....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm a pepper. Wouldn't ya like to be a pepper too?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a master of my domain. Does that count?


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Whats a grill? Are you talkin' bout' grillin' or bbqin'? O' yes there is a difference my friend. But, what'chu talkin' bout' Willis!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

​
*This ain't no BBQ by some standards and I'm not using a grill but I like me some flame roasting whatever you want to call it.*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*OHHHHHHHHHHH......!

You are using BBQ as a VERB! I'm in Eastern North Carolina where our first inclination is to think in terms of NOUN.










Yummy! * :dr


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> ​
> *This ain't no BBQ by some standards and I'm not using a grill but I like me some flame roasting whatever you want to call it.*


Now that's what I call an awesome fire pit. Man that is a thing of beauty there. Many props for that set up. :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been told I'm pretty good.


----------



## jackblack21 (Apr 29, 2008)

CBI_2 said:


> Now that's what I call an awesome fire pit. Man that is a thing of beauty there. Many props for that set up. :tu:tu:tu:tu


OH WOW where is this at...

Well since summer is pretty much here already anyone going to be taking out the grills, pits, im going to be doing try Tequila-Lime Grilled Chicken Breasts for fathers day this weekend


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

jackblack21 said:


> OH WOW where is this at...
> 
> Well since summer is pretty much here already anyone going to be taking out the grills, pits, im going to be doing try Tequila-Lime Grilled Chicken Breasts for fathers day this weekend


That was my backyard in May. It is a little bit drier (below 12% RH yesterday) now and the neighbors would freak out if I where to have a fire in the summer. 

The chicken sounds like a plan, enjoy. :tu


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

As I understand it, for purists, bbq means hardwood charcoal. For me, it means my weber on low, indirect heat, pork shoulder or ribs or etc, dry rub and homemade sauce. Four - five hours on the deck with appropriate cigar and beer/bourbon followed by block party where the pulled pork, ribs, etc are et. Get that pork shoulder to 190+ over a 4-5 hour period and it pulls very nicely. Memorial day, about 8 pounds of pulled pork was gone in 5 minutes.


----------



## jackblack21 (Apr 29, 2008)

dhaus said:


> As I understand it, for purists, bbq means hardwood charcoal. For me, it means my weber on low, indirect heat, pork shoulder or ribs or etc, dry rub and homemade sauce. Four - five hours on the deck with appropriate cigar and beer/bourbon followed by block party where the pulled pork, ribs, etc are et. Get that pork shoulder to 190+ over a 4-5 hour period and it pulls very nicely. Memorial day, about 8 pounds of pulled pork was gone in 5 minutes.


sounds like 4th of july cant wait i just did a stack of ribs on saturday going to try some salmon kabobs this weekend hopefully it goes good i never did fish before


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Ill be here all day saturday trying to eat a full sampler plate from EVERY contestant!

http://www.phantomgourmetbbq.com/


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I've had my small smoker for about 17 years. Master of the smoked trout, finally figured out how to do an awesome brisket. Have experimented successfully with mussels and scallops. Make mean chicken and turkey. 

Definitely prefer the Texas style, though have been working on a BBQ sauce of my own.


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *OHHHHHHHHHHH......!
> 
> You are using BBQ as a VERB! I'm in Eastern North Carolina where our first inclination is to think in terms of NOUN.
> 
> ...


Yes sir brother. Born and raised on Eastern Q. I have a smoker now and make some mean shoulder with eastern sauce I have blended.


----------



## jackblack21 (Apr 29, 2008)

these cherry cola ribs look good http://grilling.safeway.com/recipe.cfm?recipeid=9


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Any of y'all ever try Jack Miller Bar B Q Sauce. It's not the traditional kind of KC type/style sauce.

I grew up with it and I think that nothing is better on chicken (great on other meats too). As kids, we used to put it on a single piece bread and make folded sandwiches for snacks.

I'm not associated with them but, if anyone is interested:
http://www.jackmillers.com/


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> ​
> *This ain't no BBQ by some standards and I'm not using a grill but I like me some flame roasting whatever you want to call it.*


What are you using to hold the spits? Salamis?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

GWN said:


> What are you using to hold the spits? Salamis?


White Oak branches that I had set aside from some brush clearing. I used a drawknife and spokeshave to tidy them up and finished them off with a little finishing oil before I drilled the hole jammed the metal rods into them. I guess you would call it a custom job, but it works for the size of that fire pit. :tu

Here is photo from another set I put together.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Is that a Hocus Pocus I see at your feet? or Sierra Nevada?

Sweet grill set-up!!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Is that a Hocus Pocus I see at your feet? or Sierra Nevada?
> 
> Sweet grill set-up!!!!


Sierra Nevada Pale Ale&#8230; that's not me, I'm behind the camera, that's one of my friends from the Herfenshire.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Any of you ever make your own BBQ sauce? I've seen some fellas post their rub recipes, but no sauces...

I've begun the process to craft my own sauce...from a tomato sauce base (not ketchup)...I expect this to take several years...but I love the trial-and-error!

jag


----------

